# Pretty sweet song



## bazarov (Apr 30, 2015)

From the guy who brought you the cold beer song.


----------



## Tude (May 1, 2015)

Nice! Now are you that guy who did the beer song (as well)?


----------



## Deleted member 125 (May 1, 2015)

jessie!


----------



## bazarov (May 1, 2015)

Tude said:


> Nice! Now are you that guy who did the beer song (as well)?



Just found the song on YouTube.


----------



## Odin (May 1, 2015)

That was excellent. 

Within seconds I had that squeeze feeling inside I have when It's a new song I can listen to the rest of my life. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tude (May 1, 2015)

Very cool!!


----------



## Kal (May 2, 2015)

Awesome!!!!!


----------

